# pecl und ssh für PHP



## stephsto (28. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein riesen Problem. Ich habe einen Server für ein Heimnetzwerk installiert. Darauf laufen aktuell Serverdämons wie Samba, BIND, DHCP, Apache. Nun wollte ich ein Kontrollinterface in PHP realisieren mitdem ich den Status der Daemons abfragen kann. Am besten erschien mir die Variante ssh zu verwenden. Das Problem ist das ich das SSH Modul für PHP nicht installiert bekomme. Weiß jemand ob es ein rpm für SuSE 10.1 gibt oder weswegen bei mir das Kommando pecl, was ich für die manuelle installation benötige, nicht funktioniert. pear musste ich nachinstallieren. Muss ich dies auch mit PECL machen und wenn ja woher bekomme ich dieses Programm.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Gruß Stephsto


----------

